# Game 50: Hornets (26-23) @ Wolves (22-27)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*February 11th | 7:00 PM | FSN*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*7 | Anthony Carter*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*35 | Mark Madsen*</td></tr></table>

*Hornets Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*5 | Speedy Claxton*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Kirk Snyder*</td> <td align=center>*24 | Desmond Mason*</td> <td align=center>*30 | David West*</td> <td align=center>*43 | PJ Brown*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Hornets Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*•socco's keys to the game•*
Chris Paul will be out tonight, so this is another game that the Wolves have no business losing. And we all know what that usually means...

*Prediction
Wolves 91 | Hornets 98*​


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not going to hold my expectations up high. So I will let the game flow and see what will happen.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hassell's off to a good start.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG with 10 points and 7 rebounds still early in the game, 2nd quarter about 10 minutes remaining.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Blount with the jam and then the block. As BackwoodsBum said, "Everytime I see this guy play I wish his dad would've settled for a BJ."


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

AC looks terrific out there. Kevin Garnett's 20-footer is absolutely automatic sometimes. Ricky still shoots a lot - no change there. Nice to see Reed get some burn.

Ouch - Claxton drills a three right in Carter's grill at the buzzer.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No opportunity for me to discuss as I am making an avatar of Wally of course with the Celtics, its for anyone who wants it.

Finally, the T'wolves get themselves at the line 19 times at half.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

What's going on with Marko?
Last time I watched Minnesota he was one of the best players on the team, now, he is not even playing. Is he injured or what?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

alexander said:


> What's going on with Marko?
> Last time I watched Minnesota he was one of the best players on the team, now, he is not even playing. Is he injured or what?


He sucked. Hence he recently got demoted from starting lineup.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> No opportunity for me to discuss as I am making an avatar of Wally of course with the Celtics, its for anyone who wants it.


Right here. I might even switch it from my T-Murph/Mullin avi.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wolves just gave up a lead. What's going on with this team? You don't win ball games by leading for 3 qtrs, you've got to play the full 4 qtrs. Damn, this team really needs someone who can score in crunch time.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ouch. Claxton, Snyder for three, and Claxton again. None of those shots even touched rim. Just straight net.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

How can you let Speedy Claxton and Kirk Snyder combine for over 50 points?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

For Chrissakes, Banks, stop running _behind_ the pick! How many times are you gonna do that? I'm gonna lose my mind if they let Claxton shoot another open 20 footer.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, Snyder's attempting to make up for his performance with a downright idiotic foul on Ricky. Slick 2 for 3. Down 5. Looks bad.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well WOlves lose... Again. Should've been a win, but we are 1-5 this month... Easily could be 0-6. This is really beginning to get embarrassing. Well.... hopefully we can start a winning streak going into the Break.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They had the chance to retake the lead but unfortunately they blew it at the end.

Props to Kirk and Speedy, tho.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

geeze 
0-3 on the homestand


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> geeze
> 0-3 on the homestand


They never exceed that well at home.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

OK, K, where's my avatar? Hop to.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> OK, K, where's my avatar? Hop to.


Sorry, I had it done yesterday. It's laying in my personal forum but I will have it here, anyways.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Terrific, thank you.


----------

